#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  September Member of the Month

## Kris

[Sing this with that music above]

Paladin, the Member they called Paladin
He grew, grew grew and grew
Grew up to be, yes he grew up to be
A MoTM called Paladin, a MoTM called Paladin

He likes potatoes and fries and Sushi and tea
This Member whose name was Paladin
And he RP, he RP and RP
He likes to RP, yes he likes to RP
You can find him in Private, yes he is called Paladin

And his Music choices from Classic Rock
To Vocaloid and all between.
And he likes a good Crusade
Hopefully somewhere in space,
Where he is a top ace,
In his castle where is known
As Overlord Paladin
Yes, as Empror Paladin.

He been since 2014
Knows about weapons and history scene
In Hall of Fame he had been
And blogged about things
The Member called Paladin

This Empror called Paladin
A crusader they called Paladin...
This 
MoTM 
called

Holeypaladin

----------


## Nazgul

Congratulations!!!!!!!

----------


## Holeypaladin

Senpai is so sneaky, using that song choice for her lyrics!

There's also a ballad from a TV show so old that even I haven't seen it...




Anyway, surprised by this, but pleasantly so.  Thanks to everyone involved in this consideration!

----------


## Kris

::D:

----------


## P.K.

CONGRATS!  ::D:

----------


## Undead_Fears

HAHA CONGRATS SENPAI!!!!!!!

----------


## DannyPhantom

Congratulations!

----------


## Merry

Congratulations!   ::anne::   We should all be dancing!   :Merry:   Hurrah for you!   :-rpa-:

----------


## Natora

Congratulations!!!!

----------

